

Fostering Female Friendly Companies  - jreyes01
http://femgineer.com/2013/03/fostering-female-friendly-companies/

======
obviouslygreen
Here's what you're doing wrong. Stop it! But what should you do instead? I'm
not going to hold out on you here, but...

...I'm holding out on you, so book me for a presentation!

------
bdunbar
I know a nice lady, who is in IT: she's a programmer, a web guru. This topic
came up in conversation. Her suggestion?

I paraphrase: 'Just make it a nice place to work.'

------
onan_barbarian
I read this with genuine interest, only to discover that the way to "foster a
female friendly company" is to contact this person to hold a "Femgineer Forum"
at my company.

Fantastic. Because nothing raises confidence more than zero content (aside
from a short list of alternate ways that you can't make your company more
female friendly) with an immediate pitch to make money.

The rest of the content on the blog appears to alternate between fairly
generic startup advice and more self-promotion, so one would have no idea of
the quality of information on the topic that is supposedly the selling point.

 _plonk_

------
purplelobster
What is a female friendly company like? The only thing I can think of is
generous maternity leave (and paternity leave), but that's also family and
people friendly.

------
jimzvz
I would think that the obvious thing is to stop differentiating between men
and women. Stop treating women as some special case that need gender specific
forums, consultants, hackathons, events et cetera. If you want to stop sexism,
stop perpetuating it.

------
Zikes
And after all that effort convincing people that "brogrammer" is a bad thing?

~~~
obviouslygreen
But _this_ crappy portmanteau is _empowering_ to an underrepresented minority!
It's only bad if it perpetuates stereotypes people find offensive. This way
we're not just passively describing a ridiculous aspect of geek culture, we're
actively excluding people through our use of language.

That's better. Right?

